

Alaska National Weather Service office begs “please pay us” in secret message - 8ig8
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/10/04/weather-service-office-begs-please-pay-us-in-secret-message/
This may help:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;N6XipNQ.jpg<p>From:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;funny&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1nr3oh&#x2F;subtle_noaa&#x2F;
======
kunai
Every time I see something like this, I would normally go on some boilerplate
rant about the troubles of our government and society, and how USG should be
paying NOAA instead of the RIAA, MPAA, NSA, and CIA and how this corruption is
awful and terrible and despicable and horrifying.

I've done enough of that. I want to actually _solve_ things instead of wasting
my time on the 'net talking about them. The problem is, I don't know _how_ on
earth we can get the crooks and corrupt out of our government. It's seems like
muckrakers don't even exist anymore, and those that do (Greenwald) barely get
attention.

I wish I could do something. I bet many other on HN do as well, but
ultimately, I'll just go on with my day job and silence the inner cries of
freedom.

We all do.

~~~
ihsw
These are the consequences of gerrymandering -- hyper-majorities where one
side rarely (if ever) cooperates with the other. Hell, cooperation is
internally translated as _capitulation_.

Our congressional representatives don't have to care about their constituents
because they are guaranteed re-election due to electoral districts being
meticulously reorganized in their party's favour.

We need a third party that one of the two has to appease in order to get any
work done, and if that third party is ignored by one then the other gains
favour. Until then, we will live in tyranny of "The Other Side" holding us
hostage.

~~~
kruipen
Gerrymandering is not about creating hyper-majorities. That would be
counterproductive - votes above 50% are wasted. It is about maximizing number
of likely seats. Also the country has sorted itself geographically (e.g.
cities vs. rural) along ideological lines, so non-gerrymandered districts
might as much if not more one-sided.

[1]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/02/17/r...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/02/17/redistricting-
didnt-win-republicans-the-house/) [2]
[http://www.newrepublic.com/article/114989/government-
shutdow...](http://www.newrepublic.com/article/114989/government-
shutdown-2013-gerrymandering-isnt-blame)

[Edit] Hyper-majority _may be_ a result, but not on the side controlling
redistricting: the opposite side may be gerrymandered into _few_ concentrated
districts.

------
8ig8
This may help:
[http://i.imgur.com/N6XipNQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/N6XipNQ.jpg)

From:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1nr3oh/subtle_noaa/](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1nr3oh/subtle_noaa/)

------
petercooper
James May (of Top Gear fame) got fired from Autocar magazine in the 90s for
similarly smuggling a message into the magazine:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JamesMayAutocar.jpg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JamesMayAutocar.jpg)

------
chatman
Looks like written by someone with a good wit and humour. Stop suspecting foul
play in everything.

------
cpeterso
How do we know this acrostic message was not a random coincidence? How many
other "messages" can you find in the NWS archives?

